# Anti- Air conditioning rant



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Those of you who believe that the world will come to an end without 16000 btu's of cabin refrigeration should stop reading now.

Last chance.

I mean it.


Because I gotta wonder what the hell you are doing on a BOAT in the (occasionally) sun-baked south if you can't live without the drone of an air conditioner going 24/7! Come on, folks! How can you say you are trying to "escape," "get away from it all" "live off the grid," or whatever your anti-dirt "- " is, if you are determined to bring with you the crap you profess to be trying to get away from?
Instead, you just have to find a way to make that cheap-ass window A/C unit work, don't you? Generators, macgyvered shore power connections, duct taped ductwork that looks like it was excreted from a duck replacing hatchboards connected to a rattling buzzing chillbox balanced on the bridgedeck. It looks like hell and it sounds worse.

Buy a fan. Buy/make a windscoop. Sleep in a hammock hung from the mast. Suck it up, see if you can go cold, er warm turkey for a week. Those moored nearby will thank you.


I hear Sea Rays come with A/C as standard equipment.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm with you bljones.

Last year was my first year without air conditioning and I don't plan to go back to it. I thought that giving up A/C was going to be a lot more difficult than it was, but even when the temperature passed 110 degrees Fahrenheit in early August I did okay with just a fan blowing on me. It turns out that you get used to it after a while and it isn't that big of a deal. 

One of the things I liked most about being without A/C was that before giving it up I was always uncomfortable during the summer, because as we all know if you are sitting in A/C all the time then you go outside, it is very hot. But by not being in air conditioning I was pretty much comfortable all the time, no more rushing to get from one air conditioned place to another, etc.

The biggest thing, though, is that it makes it easier to do what you want, because you aren't tied to generators and such, like bljones said. Air conditioning is one of those "it owns you" kind of things, it is nice to get away from it.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

I grew up on the GA coast in a house built in the 40s with no AC. 

It is my firm belief that AC has been the ruination of the South because w/o it every relocated northerner** would just be a snowbird* who left in May. 




Definitions for those not from the South:
*yankee - someone from the north who comes to visit, usually has many opinions about how things were done better/different somewhere other than where they are, which lead to the Delta Airlines slogan, "Delta is ready when you are"
**damned yankee - a yankee that stays


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We dont have air, but if I had small children or a wife who was affected by the heat, I wouldnt let a small thing like having an air conditioner on the boat deter me from sailing...but BLjones is right..let me continue the rant

Give up your furlers-- hoist your sails like like the old days
Give up your refrigeration- no self respecting sailor would drink their beer cold
Give up your engine- goodness how did the British ever get up the Chesapeake and get to shore without an engine
Give up your lights..go hunt whales and use them to light you anchor and hurricane lamps

Now you can give up your batteries as their is no need for them.

Give up your headroom- surely the old ships with the 5 ft headroom was enough
Give up your fresh water pressurized system- dont shower...stay au natural like the beavers and skunks
Give up the propane- either eat cold food or your fish raw or carry wood/ carcoals and build a fire ( of course give up your modern extinqusher)
Give up your PFD- risk it like they did in the old days

After all sailing IS mandated to be a purist adventure..either do it all or dont do it at all right. For me who has sailed/ raced for 40 years or so I say let live and let be. If you want to have some of the above, including creature comforts so be it. Whatever gets you out on the water so you can enjoy it...good for you. I cant waste my time worrying about why or what the other guy does to make his boating adventure enjoyable, and I think no less of him if he wants to take some of his creature comforts with him. 

Dave


----------



## sbradford (Mar 24, 2008)

I love to sail but with my heart condition without A/C I would be limited to just a few sailing days per summer. I am also a bit offended by the holier than thou attitude that some of the hairy chested macho men take on Sailnet. If it's not done your way, hit the highway. Oh well, they will probably grow up someday.

Steve
Irwin Citation 34
Danville, VA


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

About the only thing we seem to learn here which people think their opinion is the only valid one.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sbradford, respectfully, with 2 posts here in two years, do you really think you have enough experience to form an informed opinion on the attitude of some here?

If you're referring to my anti-AC rant, I assure you my tongue was firmly in my cheek as I wrote it. In any event, I am honoured that you found this thread so compelling that you doubled your post count to reply to it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

k1vsk said:


> About the only thing we seem to learn here which people think their opinion is the only valid one.


The only valid opinion is one which the opinionholder can defend.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

1. A/C ruined the neighborhoods. Before A/C everyone was out on their stoops and conversed with their neighbors. Now days with A/C, everyone are inside their homes and don't even know the family next door.

2. I believe going from and A/C space to outdoors is probably harder on your system then being without A/C. Fore once you are acclimated to ambient temps, your system don't have to adjust to swinging temperture highs and lows. 

3. I have worked on vessels with A/C and had to live the the wild swings... But every once and awhile the A/C goes out and though the crew is complaining, I don't have any trouble sleeping inside the hull as long as there is a fan going.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> Give up your furlers-- hoist your sails like like the old days
> Give up your refrigeration- no self respecting sailor would drink their beer cold
> Give up your engine- goodness how did the British ever get up the Chesapeake and get to shore without an engine
> Give up your lights..go hunt whales and use them to light you anchor and hurricane lamps
> ...


We all have our fav rants. The one I've heard, and lived is the no engine.

It is sailing after all.

But most of us have engines because it isn't about sailing. It is about having fun and being comfortable doing it.

And part of that fun is the ranting.

No PFDs? Wow that's hard core.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

To my Canadian friend, There are some places you don't need air conditioning, just like you don't need a heater in Canada.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> To my Canadian friend, There are some places you don't need air conditioning, just like you don't need a heater in Canada.


LOL soooo true. I needed AC when we were getting our boat ready in Mobile to ship it west to cooler waters. The days were 40c for almost a week.

I know you guys are used to that but I'll take -40c over that particularly if I have to work in it. Fact is I'm not tough enough for 40c, all I could really do was hide and drink beer......actually I still do that but now I'm more comfortable.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Everyone has a right to post his/her opinion, and to agree or disagree with the opinions posted. But putting down someone's opinion because they are a newbie is very uncool. As a moderator of a couple message boards, I know they tend to die without a steady influx of new participants.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm glad some of you don't believe in a/c. More power to you.

Me, I am happy that the boat I bought has an a/c. When it is hot and I am plugged into AC shorepower, I'm happy to run my a/c. When I am out at anchor, and I can't run my a/c, I sleep just fine under a fan. No stress from me, perhaps some of you that have so much bottle up hatred should take a lesson.


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

Is sailing about really just about "roughing it"? I thought sailing was about freedom, and being able to do what you want to do, how and when you want to do it. Maybe some people sail to rough, maybe some people sail to get away from judgmental people.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Bottled up hatred ???? 

Geez.

When I read this thread I assumed it was a bit of a spoof thread started as a result of the recent generator thread about air conditioning. When i read this thread I don't sense "bottled up hatred".


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

My comments were tongue in cheek. To each his own. The main thing is getting to enjoy the water no matter how you do and with whatever equipemnt or conforts from home you wish to bring.

We enjoy our boat, like our hot water showers, enjoy our fans at anchor, a/c at the dock, like cold drinks with the ice cubes our alder barbour makes, enjoy our grill (almost as much as Cruising dad), watch movies on an HDTV, use a chartplotter and paper charts, have a dodge and bimini to protect us.

No judgement of those who like more creature comforts or less. neither makes you a "better" sailor" or right. Just set you boat up the way you and your family enjoy it...the main thing is to enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

RhythmDoctor said:


> Everyone has a right to post his/her opinion, and to agree or disagree with the opinions posted. But putting down someone's opinion because they are a newbie is very uncool. As a moderator of a couple message boards, I know they tend to die without a steady influx of new participants.


If you are referring to my response to sbradford, I suggest you go back and re-read. I was very nicely and diplomatically urging him to rethink his insulting post, not putting him down at all.

If you weren't, er, well then, uh... carry on.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> To my Canadian friend, There are some places you don't need air conditioning, just like you don't need a heater in Canada.


Some of the folks posting here may just not understand from where the OP was coming from. Since he lives in Ontario, Canada where they need AC about 2-5 days every summer on land and nobody has ice makers in the refrigerator (cause they can just walk outside and find some). bljones also has a pretty 'dry' sense of humor so I hope no one takes any of this too seriously.

I do agree with many of you who have said that it is more about getting out on the water and being comfortable and having fun the way YOU want to. I also agree with those who said that if you don't have A/C (and can stand it) that it is sometimes easier to just move a little slower and endure then to go between the extremes of max A/C to max heat & humidity. On the other hand, much of Florida would still be pristine wilderness if there was no A/C. Heat can be brutal in some areas.

Don't misunderstand Mr. Jones. He is pulling your leg (mostly)!


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't know where most of you are moored/berthed, but down here on the south Texas coast, fall, winter (when most of your boats are on the hard and snow covered) and spring is time to sail. Summers are way too hot and humid and the winds are light, so we use the boat as a beach house in the summer - 12K BTU AC, electric/propane/no-pressure alcohol cooking, killer stereo, refrigeration aned more, more more.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure some smarty-pantsy engineery type is gonna come in and give me a longwinded thoroughly accurate explanation that will tax both my intelligence and my attention span, but I gotta know anyway- how come you measure both a heater's ability to heat and an air conditioner's ability to cool in BTUs? It seems sorta confusing. I can have a heater on my boat that puts out 12000 BTUs and an a/c unit that puts out the same 12000 BTUs. shouldn't one of them have a + or a - sign in front of the number?

Which makes me wonder- If I have a heater putting out 12000 btu's and an a/c unit putting out 12000 btu's on my boat, both pumping away at the same time, does that make it hotter or cooler or does it just hover around the same temperature? or will it cause a black hole to open up and swallow my boat?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

bljones said:


> If you are referring to my response to sbradford, I suggest you go back and re-read. I was very nicely and diplomatically urging him to rethink his insulting post, not putting him down at all...


I re-read it. This is the condescending part. It belittles his opinion based on his meager post count. Just because he did not post does not mean he has not been reading - and forming informed opinions - for the last two years:



bljones said:


> ...with 2 posts here in two years, do you really think you have enough experience to form an informed opinion on the attitude of some here?...


I don't intend to make a big deal. Everyone occasionally posts things that rub people the wrong way - me too. But I did not misread it. It's condescending no matter how many times I read it.

But I'll let it go. Petty annoyances like this are not worth my energy.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I did not intend to be condescending, and didn't realize it came across that way. Thank you for the heads up.

I gotta start using smileys or something.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

bljones said:


> ...If I have a heater putting out 12000 btu's and an a/c unit putting out 12000 btu's on my boat, both pumping away at the same time, does that make it hotter or cooler or does it just hover around the same temperature? or will it cause a black hole to open up and swallow my boat?...


Remember Steven Wright back in the '80s? "For my birthday I got a humidifier and a dehumidifier. I put them in the same room and let them fight it out."

Quotes From STEPHEN WRIGHT :


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

Allanbc said:


> I'm glad some of you don't believe in a/c. More power to you.


actually no ac means you need less power....

i think we just need to all chill out :laughter


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

bljones said:


> I did not intend to be condescending, and didn't realize it came across that way. Thank you for the heads up.
> 
> I gotta start using smileys or something.


No sweat - it happens to everyone, especially me. Often I get called on it, especially on boards where's I'm the moderator.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"how come you measure both a heater's ability to heat and an air conditioner's ability to cool in BTUs?"
Because they are both heat transfer devices and you are measuring the British THERMAL Units, the HEAT, they produce.
Your air conditioner does not produce cold, it produces HEAT on the exhaust side. Or more correctly, it transfers HEAT from one side to the other. When it moves the heat outside, you call it an air conditioner. When you reverse the heat flow...that's also called "reverse cycle" heating, and yes, there are systems that work in both directions--making the "inside" hot or cold. 
Still comes down to how much HEAT they move or produce, so it is still British THERMAL units. 

It sure would make good reality TV if little gray men came down one night and stole all the air conditioners south of the Mason-Dixon Line. Somebody buy me seats on THAT 50-yard line! Or better yet, not on that line...just someplace way cooler north of that.

Cold good! Heat bad! Humid heat, worse! Leave it to the gators and bugs!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

bubb2 said:


> To my Canadian friend, There are some places you don't need air conditioning, just like you don't need a heater in Canada.


:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher 
BLJ Come out of your igloo and smell the roses man

We never use the A/C when away from the dock. But at the dock there are days when the wind is non-existant and things get HOT below. Besides, we like contributing to global warming!!!!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I like having A/C on the boat. 

Anyone who wants to be holier than thou on the subject is invited to come sailing with me tomorrow. Looks like a good day - high temps in the upper 30s.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, you are a trooper,,, would have loved to go sailing with you today. Our first probably wont be for 3-4 weeks.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Wow, you are a trooper,,, would have loved to go sailing with you today. Our first probably wont be for 3-4 weeks.


I haven't been sailing for nearly a month, since the first January snow storm. The ice in Back Creek has been pretty thick. Things are lightening up a bit and it seems a good time to get fuel (diesel heater) and go sailing.

Anyone not on the dock by 09.30 tomorrow ready to go doesn't have sufficient chops to whine about A/C.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Auspicious-

I tried to go out today. The ice is still 4" thick for about 100 yards in Ponder Cove. 

BlJones-

Now that's a rant! My _guess_ is that he's really complaining about people who jury-rig half-azzed A/C solutions that are ugly and noisy and I kind of agree. If you have an integrated, quiet A/C that doesn't ruin your neighbor's time, then good for you.

For me, it's not so much about roughing it as it is about not being burdened with the upkeep of all those modern conveniences. My boat is simple and I prefer it that way.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I was hoping to go sailing on Wednesday but it will be too cold. The forecast high is 54. I think I will just stay bundled up.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> My _guess_ is that he's really complaining about people who jury-rig half-azzed A/C solutions that are ugly and noisy


Damn, I knew it, he's racist


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Totally agree with the no A/C.

I'm not a purist (well maybe a little)... I'm just CHEAP!

Power-wise, how much amps for running a fan all night compared to, say, the anchor light?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Anyone not on the dock by 09.30 tomorrow ready to go doesn't have sufficient chops to whine about A/C.


Okay, okay, we'll go sailing tomorrow! (Down here, that is. And BTW, can you send some of that ice our way? My rum's getting warm.)

And then, the first one of you that can cure hot flashes, I'll tear out the A/C. So far the best cure I've found is A/C set rather cold.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Most people, if they don't like something, simply don't use it ...... without feeling the need to tell everyone else they shouldn't either.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Auspicious--Anyone living aboard in an Ice Bound anchorage is undoubtedly a better man than I.

As for the A/C issue. I don't see much of a controversy. For those that feel it an unnecessary luxury--don't use on, eh? I must admit, however, that I have been rather amused by the number of fellows in our marina that decry A/C but then somehow--in the middle of summer (in the Tampa Bay area)--seem to drop by for a visit in the middle of a sweltering airless summer afternoon. We found this especially so when anchored out and running our A/C off our very quiet and efficient generator (also frequently decried, eh?) although we only do that during the heat of the day as once the sun sets, except on rare occassions, A/C is unnecessary--but nice to have.

FWIW...


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

XTR said:


> Definitions for those not from the South:
> *yankee - someone from the north who comes to visit, usually has many opinions about how things were done better/different somewhere other than where they are, which lead to the Delta Airlines slogan, "Delta is ready when you are"
> **damned yankee - a yankee that stays


Move north, Nova Scotia Air Conditioning is a euphamism(sp?) for fog.
40 years ago I was told (in NC) that a damn yankee was a yankee that went south, now it seems we can go south but just not stay! You guys ain't gettin liberal on us are you?!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

HEHE! I would like to know how many of the NO A/C respondents live aboard or cruise F/T (heck, even weekenders) in a climate that actualyl gets hot!??? You guys crack me up. THis debate comes up every years on Sailnet.

You guys from Canada and Wisconcin, and NY, and anywhere else up north (even the Chesapeake), let me tell you what hot is: Hot is 85-90 degrees, no wind blowing, AT NIGHT! THat is the low at NIGHT. Want to take a guess at the high!??? That is 80-90% humidity. 

THere are some of God's creatures that love that, though. THe mosquitos and no-seeums are in heaven. They literally make clouds and come after you. And since you are down below in a pool of sweat (with the bug spray dripping off as it does not last after a good sweat), you might consider sleeping top side in your hammock or cockpit (in the 85+ degrees at night). You know what that is to a mosquito or no-seeum? It is called buffet - especially when your wife is sleeping beside you (and you can forget getting lucky that night, let me tell you). SO now, you are covered in thousands of mosquito bites, sweating profusely, itching like mad, fighting off the rest of the mosquitos and NS's, and thinking to yourself: dear God I cannot wait until the sun comes up and it gets so hot the mosquitos cannot even take it.

Come on down to Texas or South FLorida in the summer. You will see what I mean. I have anchored about (countless times) in the heat I just described. It is no fun without a generator and a/c.

Brian
Owner, c400, with generator, 16,000 btu a/c and 12,000 btu a/c (in case we want to hang meat).

PS Unfortunately, you will have to find some kind of happy medium becaues you cannot run your ac consistently. You can get used to the heat down here, but it is not easy and takes a lot of acclimation. I just see no point in being miserable if I can change it. And so that you know, in Texas, boats do not get out and anchor much in the heat of summer because it is tooooooo hot. Most of them stay marina bound.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nothing that says you can't be comfortable while sailing.
Make it as comfortable as you like.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> HEHE! I would like to know how many of the NO A/C respondents live aboard or cruise F/T (heck, even weekenders) in a climate that actualyl gets hot!??? You guys crack me up. THis debate comes up every years on Sailnet.
> 
> You guys from Canada and Wisconcin, and NY, and anywhere else up north (even the Chesapeake), let me tell you what hot is: Hot is 85-90 degrees, no wind blowing, AT NIGHT! THat is the low at NIGHT. Want to take a guess at the high!??? That is 80-90% humidity.
> 
> ...


Now just living without air conditioning isn't enough to have an opinion, you actually have to live in Texas for your opinion to be valid.  Why not Central America, the people in Texas have it easy compared to Honduras!

Look, it got plenty hot here last year, over 110 Fahrenheit indoors, I know because I was sitting there looking at a thermometer wishing it wasn't so hot for weeks during the summer last year. But it is survivable, and as you get used to it not that bad, really, I mean even dripping in sweat eventually you just stop thinking about it and get on with your life.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Nothing that says you can't be comfortable while sailing.
> Make it as comfortable as you like.


That depends on what your goals are. This isn't just about comfort, if it were about comfort you could just get a condo in New York and sip chilled Champagne while you waited for your masseuse to show up.

No, this is about air conditioning getting in the way of your freedom, it is about comfort hindering you and impacting your life, that's why some of us choose not to have it.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

wind_magic said:


> That depends on what your goals are.


My goals are to be comfortable WHILE sailing.
Your post sounds to me like you don't think I sail and that I would rather be sitting on a dock, this is very far from the truth. Believe me.

I also wear foul weather gear when it rains so that I don't get soaking wet and my boat has a dodger to help break the chill of the cold wind on a cold spring sail.
What else should we talk about?
The fact that I also have a dodger so we can find some shade?
How about heat? Yep, we sail well into the fall when temps drop into the 30's. Should we go with out heat as well because it makes us comfortable?

Why would I deny myself and my crew comfort when it is available?

And by the way, we don't have air conditioning on board.



> this is about air conditioning getting in the way of your freedom


I just don't understand how something that makes you comfortable hinders freedom.
I think it has the exact opposite affect and gives you more freedom.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> My goals are to be comfortable WHILE sailing.
> Your post sounds to me like you don't think I sail and that I would rather be sitting on a dock, this is very far from the truth. Believe me.
> 
> I also wear foul weather gear when it rains so that I don't get soaking wet and my boat has a dodger to help break the chill of the cold wind on a cold spring sail.
> ...


First, let's be clear, I'm not saying don't have air conditioning, that's what the OP said, not me. If you want air conditioning, by all means, go for it.

How is it different from not having heat ? Simple, air conditioning isn't wood fired, diesel fired, propane fired, etc, it requires electricity which greatly increases the complexity of the boat. Please don't say that isn't so, we all know it is true, if it wasn't then we would all have air conditioning and there wouldn't be a thread every month with a newbie asking how they can have air conditioning, that's what makes it different. Air conditioning means you're either going to have to run the motor, run a generator, or sit attached to a dock, and all of those things impact the cruiser much more than a forced air diesel heater. So please let's not sidetrack the thread arguing about that, let's get to the point.

And that point is, the desire for creature comfort does hinder your freedom in many cases, depending on your goals. You said that it was an enabling technology, that you can do more with air conditioning than without, and that is the argument often made with water makers too, and many other boat systems, but that is only true if you discount all of the costs involved. But most boaters cannot discount those costs, because boats are creatures of economy and efficiency, maybe that 1/2 inch of waterline doesn't mean anything to you, or the extra fuel, or the extra cost, maybe it is okay with you to leave to go cruising 3 months later because you needed to save up for a generator, or 6 months later because you wanted air conditioning, maybe its okay with you to come back 3 months earlier because the fuel expense ate into your budget, or that you couldn't store as much on the boat because the generator was in the way, or that you needed a boat that was 2 foot bigger because of the extra electrical, or or or. Maybe that is fine with you, but it isn't fine with everyone, for some people they see all that stuff adding up, one thing on top of the other, until at some point you've stopped being a sailor and started being enslaved by the boat that was originally meant to be fun.

Again, I'm not saying don't have air conditioning, do what you want. What I am saying is that you pay a cost for it, and not just a monetary cost. You were smart in your response to point out that you sail anyway, despite not having air conditioning, because we all know that many people don't. If it is "too hot", many cruisers do tie up to the dock with their air conditioners, and they do huddle inside their cabins waiting for the heat to pass. Me, I'd rather be out with the locals, living my life, covered in sweat, than sitting in the cabin playing X box all day. There are cruisers who even choose their destinations based on running the air conditioner, cruisers that might anchor out instead pay untold amounts of money just to tie up just so they can run the damn air conditioner, how sad is that ? Your whole life controlled by a need for creature comfort, air conditioning making your decisions for you.

And finally, in response to what you said about why, if air conditioning and comfort are the subject, why aren't we talking about other things like heat and other comforts - well, some of us do! We don't choose wood heat because we like shoveling ashes, we don't talk about sailing without motors (as we did in a relatively recent thread) because we don't like the convenience of a working motor, or talk about canning food because we don't like grocery stores - we talk about that stuff, not because it is easier, but because it allows us the freedom to do what we want. Someone who cans their own food doesn't have to have a refrigerator, which combined with things like not having air conditioning can greatly reduce the amount of electrical needed, etc. Yeah, shopping is easier, lots of things in this world could be easier - but at some point if you choose the easy way every time, always choose the easy routes, always choose the easy countries to get to, the places that are never dangerous, the places with the best fuel dock, best wi-fi access, the places that your easy insurance tells you that you can go to, etc ... at some point you might as well have just stayed at home!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Now just living without air conditioning isn't enough to have an opinion, you actually have to live in Texas for your opinion to be valid.  Why not Central America, the people in Texas have it easy compared to Honduras!


HEHE! Windy, I never said that your opinion was not valid. But it is like an eskimo complaining about anyone wanting to own an ice maker!! Give me a break!!! 110 degrees!?? Pfft. We get 110 all the time in Texas!! We had something like 90+ days of over 100 and high humidity. What I am saying is that you may not need it up there - but down here, it is tough to live without. If you spend any time in a marina, it is almost impossible. Anchored out, you can get used to it. But many people with any kind of sizeable boat (and that are in a positin to make the investment) will run their generator and suck down the boat at evening - then turn it off.

No one, and I mean no one in my marina (and some of these boats barely float), goes without an a/c. And in the heat of summer, they can at times not even catch up. That is why many cruisers have put on tarps that cover their boats AND run A/C. And I will also add - it is not the daytime temps that are the killer. It is the nightime temps and the amount of air flow. On some boats, like my parents, the decks get sooo hot they will radiate the absorbed heat throughout the night (they have teak decks). This is why you see many sailors absolutely refuse to have teak decks.

Just be careful how broad of a brush you guys paint about going without air conditioning. I can certainly see how those of you living up north can go without it. Down here, pretty tough. And can I ask: how many of our northern friends go without a heater in their boat and live aboard or cruise F/T year round?!?? Maybe that might be as pertinent a question. I could certainly tell each and everyone of you that, even after the worst winter Florida has ever known, I could go without a heater on my boat.

Can you live without a heater (of any kind) on yours year round!? Can't you just put on more clothes and deal with it? We can only take off so much.

Brian


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

CD, a smaller collection of smaller BBQs would put out less heat.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> First, let's be clear, I'm not saying don't have air conditioning, that's what the OP said, not me. If you want air conditioning, by all means, go for it.
> 
> How is it different from not having heat ? Simple, air conditioning isn't wood fired, diesel fired, propane fired, etc, it requires electricity which greatly increases the complexity of the boat. Please don't say that isn't so, we all know it is true, if it wasn't then we would all have air conditioning and there wouldn't be a thread every month with a newbie asking how they can have air conditioning, that's what makes it different. Air conditioning means you're either going to have to run the motor, run a generator, or sit attached to a dock, and all of those things impact the cruiser much more than a forced air diesel heater. So please let's not sidetrack the thread arguing about that, let's get to the point.
> 
> ...


Pfft. Windy - Have you ever lived aboard in Texas or Florida where we actually have heat? Do you live aboard now? How long have you lived aboard? How many of you are there on the boat?

And the heat argument is very valid. Heat does not come free. It requires some source of energy unless you are eating beans and lighting your methane! So you have to carry more diesel than me for your heater. And as far as wood - forget it man! Where in the crap would I put a chord of wood on my boat!!? Many of the heaters have reverse cycle which requires a generator. If not, you have to factor in your diesel or propane burn and the added weight and space loss. And would you like to discuss the safety aspects? I do not think a single boat in the history of man has exploded due to a 16000 btu leaking coolant. What would happen if yours leaked propane or (worse) CO? You don't wake up.

When you guys up north give up your heat AND LIVE ABOARD, I will give up my ac!!!!! Course, I will be cruising by myself. I think even the bulldog will mutiny.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

bljones said:


> CD, a smaller collection of smaller BBQs would put out less heat.


HEHE! Want to know what!?? That is one of the reasons we have BBQ's - so we can cook outside. Cooking down below in the summer without running the a/c is tough on a marraige. Especially when I sit in the cockpit with a cold beer in hand, asking her when supper is going to be ready!!

Brian


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Pfft. Windy - Have you ever lived aboard in Texas or Florida where we actually have heat? Do you live aboard now? How long have you lived aboard? How many of you are there on the boat?


You already know the answer to that because I have added that disclaimer to most of my posts on Sailnet when it involved a contentious argument about long term cruising, and I probably should have added it to this post too - no, I do not currently live on a boat, and in fact I am a new and inexperienced sailor, and yes CD has a lot more experience than I do, as do many other people on this thread and in this forum. I cannot and would not try to argue that point. By all means ignore what I wrote if you don't think I have any point at all, fine by me, but before you do that, are you sure I don't have a valid point or anything useful to add, are you sure what I wrote doesn't ring true at all ?



> When you guys up north give up your heat AND LIVE ABOARD, I will give up my ac!!!!! Course, I will be cruising by myself. I think even the bulldog will mutiny.
> 
> Brian


All I can say CD is that I didn't say you should give up your air conditioning, keep it, nobody said that you shouldn't have it. What I'm talking about is my boat, I don't want it, and I don't plan to cruise with it.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> and I don't plan to cruise with it.


Here's the thing Wind, how do you know this if you have never done it?
It's always; Always easier to fix the other guy or to comment with out first hand experience. Like raising children, I'll never forget how many times I heard "My child is never going to misbehave in public", by young adults that don't have kids! 
You just don't know until you are in that position.
I agree, some of your points are valid. Also, full discloser here, I am by no means a long term cruiser. I did not know that was the basis of the discussion. I am a Great Lakes sailor. My point still remains, if it is feasable, and reasonable; there is no need to skimp on comfort.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Come on, are all you fridge-dwellers telling me that you really, honestly can't live without A/C?
(*places cheese on the trigger*)
What would you have done 60 years ago? Are you saying that you just aren't as tough as the generations who have come before us?

(*Quietly steps away from the set trap*)


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Here's the thing Wind, how do you know this if you have never done it?
> It's always; Always easier to fix the other guy or to comment with out first hand experience. Like raising children, I'll never forget how many times I heard "My child is never going to misbehave in public", by young adults that don't have kids!
> You just don't know until you are in that position.
> I agree, some of your points are valid. Also, full discloser here, I am by no means a long term cruiser. I did not know that was the basis of the discussion. I am a Great Lakes sailor. My point still remains, if it is feasable, and reasonable; there is no need to skimp on comfort.


I'm going to take a step back and watch this play out and hope that another more experienced sailor who shares a similar perspective will step it up and argue the point with you.  It's too easy for you to discount what I am saying based simply on my experience, and I'd rather not let you off the hook that easily. There are people here who do have the experience and that I know share a similar outlook, unfortunately at least one of our members who I think would have supported the point based on his own adventures isn't with us anymore, but there are others I think might join in. I hope so, anyway. Little help, anyone, anyone ? Calling more experienced cruisers, could use a little help here.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> I agree, some of your points are valid


You missed the part where I said that I agreed with some of your points and I understand where you are coming from!

BTW, there is a whole other thread going on about Generators and AC.
I think you need to jump in!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> I'm going to take a step back and watch this play out and hope that another more experienced sailor who shares a similar perspective will step it up and argue the point with you.  It's too easy for you to discount what I am saying based simply on my experience, and I'd rather not let you off the hook that easily. There are people here who do have the experience and that I know share a similar outlook, unfortunately at least one of our members who I think would have supported the point based on his own adventures isn't with us anymore, but there are others I think might join in. I hope so, anyway. Little help, anyone, anyone ? Calling more experienced cruisers, could use a little help here.


No, I actually did not realize that you were not a liveaboard. Honestly.

And I was not calling you out. You cannot inflect tone in writing! I was laughing as I was writing that, but looking back, it does not reflect it.

So, let me add on to the post:

I agree with Windy to a point. You CAN cruise, about anywhere, without a/c. Our friends lived on their Defever in the Baha for over 5 years and did it by acclimating to the heat. For thos that do not know, that is H-O-T. 80's to 90's at night. You certainly can do it and you better get used to it because face it folks, we live on a sailboat and we simply cannot run the generator all day and the a/c all day. You have to find work arounds, which include a tarp for the boat and a wind scoop. So to your point, Windy, I would tell everyone that was going to cruise that an A/c would be awesome - but do not put off cruising because of it. Most nights if you are about Tampa south can be dealt with.

On the other hand, for anyone planning on living aboard and working anywhere in the south, that means at a marina, I would tell you to NOT do it without a/c. You cannot point into the wind and the breezes suck. You would be miserable, your boat will stink, your clothes will stink, etc. The bugs will find their way in. mold may find its way in. And from there, you would be taking the next flight to Canada!! (yes, everyone, this is my opinion but I do nto know anyone down here that does not have an a/c).

At a mooring ball, you might be able to get by depending on the bay. Most people do not run them on a ball, including live aboards. But for many of those people, please understand, it is not because they do not want to.... it is because they cannot. Big difference in our argument.

So let me finish by saying that a/c all depends on where and how you are going to use the boat, your level of income, and your tolerance for disscomfort. But for those of you up north that so easily discount it, try going withtout your heater. Same difference.

Brian


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> I'm going to take a step back and watch this play out and hope that another *more experienced sailor who shares a similar perspective will step it up and argue the point with you. *


No worries wind. I'll take it from here. Heh-heh.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I think age, and your position in life depends on a lot in the way you live. When I type position I mean as in where you are financially. As we age the more comfort we can usually afford, and so we reward ourselves. Hopefully will come wisdom too, and the wisdom to recognize what we are, and are not in control of.

In less than 2 months I will be 59. What I thought was comfortable at 20 seems like torture now. You can surely survive South Florida without a/c, but you won't be comfortable all the time.

For 4 years we cruised out of Florida as a home base. On the hook in Miami with a 5 knt breeze in August. I could still take a nap in the afternoon. At night I was looking for something to cover me, because I was cold.

I found Green Cove Springs in N.E. Florida to be a great place during hurricane season. Imagine does not have a/c, but within 24 hours I had a cheap a/c unit over my galley with one of those cheap gawdawful uke :laugher silver boxes on it. It wasn't so much the heat as it was the mosquitoes.

The following year I added another unit to the port hull. So for $200.00 total I was quite comfy, and could sleep well. Eventually I went back to work, and after standing under cars fixing exhaust. The cool air was a relief. Would I die without it? No, but my sleep wouldn't be as comfortable. At my age 9 hours sleep is great, and it makes me more productive the following day.

Your boat is your boat, and I have no say so in how you manage it, unless of course it is directly affecting me. Not once has anyone complained about the soft whirring of my cooling units. Although I do complain, and get on other peoples boats when their halyards affect my sleep. ASAP I bring this to their attention, and show them how to make them quiet. I would also complain to a neighbor if they had a barking dog at night. I get on peoples boats, and refurl their sails in the middle of the night too, even in the rain. I would a hope a neighbor would be as thoughful if mine came undone, unlikely, but possible!

There's many ways to get through life, and my way is just one of many. Hopefully the way I do it will not cause you any grief.. .......*i2f*

P.S.,

I would remove the a/c units when we left the dock to go cruising in the fall, and put them back on upon our return in summer.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I think wind_magic has an open mind, just no perspective living aboard.

When I'm tied up my boat is plugged in and in summer I keep the A/C running, mostly as a dehumidifier in the midatlantic. Out sailing if the wind is up the boat stays pretty decent until the temps get over 100. With no wind or high temps I run the generator (longer than I would anyway to charge batteries) and use the A/C to cool the boat. Usually a couple of hours in the evening are plenty to make the boat comfortable over night.

Incidentally, keeping the boat at a reasonable temperature means I don't have to wash sheets nearly as often.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

imagine2frolic said:


> I found Green Cove Springs in N.E. Florida to be a great place during hurricane season.


I find it hard to believe that you need air conditioning in Green Cove. I been to Green Cove. It was 29 f'in degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> I find it hard to believe that you need air conditioning in Green Cove. I been to Green Cove. It was 29 f'in degrees Fahrenheit.


Jeez - he must have really had that thing cranked up.

[Badaboom. Don't forget to tip your moderators. And try the veal.]


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Jeez - he must have really had that thing cranked up.
> 
> [Badaboom. Don't forget to tip your moderators. And try the veal.]


It was Jan 2, 2010. and a cold spell. The funny thing is we had sailed Hawg's boat down from Hilton Head. The farther south we got the colder it got.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll never forget it as long as I live!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Tim/Bubb - did you guys ever do a write up on that one? That HAD to be a BFS!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Tim/Bubb - did you guys ever do a write up on that one? That HAD to be a BFS!


We call it the 30/30/30 run! 30 knots of wind, 30 degrees temperature, and 30 miles off shore. That was the easy part.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oaky - you GOTTA tell that story dude.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

"The only valid opinion is one which the opinionholder can defend."

If I didnt have AC to cool the boat off at the dock in July and August my wife would never come and I would never get laid.

Case closed.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

*..reply To That...*

How can you reply to that...?
All understrood.
Fair enough. Agree case closed.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Great rant!!! Looks like it got a lot of folks talking.
My dogs love the AC in the summer. But they do well without it as well, just a little smelly  
Having grown up on the gulf coast, i disagree with the opinion that A/C put everyone inside. We didn't have AC, but we were still inside... A well designed house can stay cool even on a hot August in Louisiana.

Eryka, Love the new look  the warmer weather is doing you well. We'll send some of our Mid-Atlantic cold down there for you.


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

68 posts about air conditioning. Oh that's right, it's winter isn't it. Nothin to do but blog about AC.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> I find it hard to believe that you need air conditioning in Green Cove. I been to Green Cove. It was 29 f'in degrees Fahrenheit.


:laugher :laugher , something just wrong about it being 29*f in Florida. Just another reason for me moving to Asia where it always warmer than 29* c:laugher :laugher .......*i2f*


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

> If I didnt have AC to cool the boat off at the dock in July and August my wife would never come and I would never get laid.


Holy Gaia! You'd put sex before helping to save the planet


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

imagine2frolic said:


> :laugher :laugher , something just wrong about it being 29*f in Florida. Just another reason for me moving to Asia where it always warmer than 29* c:laugher :laugher .......*i2f*


Yea, It's that global warming stuff. I was watching the Geckos fall frozen from the trees. I was amazed that they really do shatter when they hit the ground.:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

bljones said:


> sbradford, respectfully, with 2 posts here in two years, do you really think you have enough experience to form an informed opinion on the attitude of some here?
> 
> If you're referring to my anti-AC rant, I assure you my tongue was firmly in my cheek as I wrote it. In any event, I am honoured that you found this thread so compelling that you doubled your post count to reply to it.


It was funny, but I agree with the other poster about your demeanor. I think your sarcasm solidified it. 

Maybe Sbradford figured that God (yes God), gave him two ears but only one mouth, so he's been using them in that proportion by being an observer/listener the majority of the time.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

elkscout said:


> Maybe Sbradford figured that God (yes God), gave him two ears but only one mouth, so he's been using them in that proportion by being an observer/listener the majority of the time.


If we use your formula, (the 2:1 ratio of ears: mouth,) then the fact that sbradford has two eyes means that he/she has read only four posts here. Therefore, I stand by my original post.

oh yeah....  
( I gotta start using those things more.)


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RhythmDoctor said:


>


If he had A/C he wouldn't have to be fanning that poor overheated horse.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> If he had A/C he wouldn't have to be fanning that poor overheated horse.


If you consider that a fan, I be curious to see what your sails look like.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

bljones said:


> Come on, are all you fridge-dwellers telling me that you really, honestly can't live without A/C?
> (*places cheese on the trigger*)
> What would you have done 60 years ago? Are you saying that you just aren't as tough as the generations who have come before us?
> 
> (*Quietly steps away from the set trap*)


Haven't you heard; we have Global Warming, so 60 years ago it WAS cooler! BTW: I have NO ac on my boat, but that isn't because I wouldn't like to have it. It is because I haven't spent the big bucks needed for the AC and a generator to power it.


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

mccary said:


> Haven't you heard; we have Global Warming, so 60 years ago it WAS cooler! BTW: I have NO ac on my boat, but that isn't because I wouldn't like to have it. It is because I haven't spent the big bucks needed for the AC and a generator to power it.


So compromise, and spend not so big bucks by getting a portable A/C. As others have mentioned in this thread, some people get the portable units and only use them at dock. It's often more comfortable, or at least not as hot, once the boat is underway.


----------



## oldironnut (Feb 28, 2010)

Rants: All we need is food, water and shelter. And I don't want to go back to living in caves just because they did it in the "Good old days" It would be a very strange world if everyone liked exactly the same things I do.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Regarding two ears and one mouth: both ears are used at the same time to hear the same things, so you can do twice as much listening in a given amount of time as you can do talking, without spending twice as much time doing it.

Regarding sailing engineless or without lights: in some areas the only places to keep a boat is in a marina, and marinas often do not allow sailing and are too constrained for rowing safely. Sailing without lights is illegal.

Regarding this back-and-forth between the "I have opinions but no facts" side and the "I have anecdotal evidence side": why don't we just quantify the various onboard services in terms of relevant factors like initial cost, maintenance cost, and subjective value? We can then look at the distributions of, say, value to cost, and if A/C is at least one standard deviation below the mean, then we can say "it's generally not worth it". We could also exclude onboard services that provide the same function as another less costly service (maybe there's a better solution to the cooling problem). I think this approach would be more productive than most of the contributions so far.

Regarding staying cool in the summer: guys you are surrounded by an enormous heat sink. There have got to be good ways to use it.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I want my boat toys. ALL of them. I LIKE toys. What fun would winter be if I couldnt fix old boat toys and scheme and plot to get new ones? Now nobody should be a spoilsport or a Luddite. Toys are good. They are progress. They keep me occupied when otherwise I would be harrassing my wife. So she likes them too. Boat gadgets make the world a better place.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

They have AC on boats?


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

zz4gta said:


> They have AC on boats?


They do down here on the South Texas Coast where the summer can be 100 degrees and 100% humidity.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Adam,

you wrote:
_"We can then look at the distributions of, say, value to cost, and if A/C is at least one standard deviation below the mean, then we can say "it's generally not worth it". We could also exclude onboard services that provide the same function as another less costly service (maybe there's a better solution to the cooling problem). I think this approach would be more productive than most of the contributions so far._"

buddy, pal, fellow boater...
Up there in BC, I'm sure it gets rather nippy. 
Not much need for A/C when the high gets to what, 26C?

Down here in the too close to the sun area, we get WEEKS of over 38C in a row. I can't even get thecuban off the front porch without my friend Carrier. A/C? Priceless, even a Carry-On. Plug the beast in, let her run overnight, cool the entire cabin like a walk-in in a 7-11, unplug, sail nekkid, the residual chilly will keep y'all happy till late the next day. 
Its all good.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

For me, sailing is about socializing and having others enjoy the outdoors with me. With A/C, the experience appeals to everyone. Leave it off for those that don't like it, but have it available for those that need a break from the sweltering heat. If I was a loner that liked to sit in my own sweat without exception, I would buy an old lobsterboat instead.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

cardiacpaul said:


> Adam,
> 
> you wrote:
> _"We can then look at the distributions of, say, value to cost, and if A/C is at least one standard deviation below the mean, then we can say "it's generally not worth it". We could also exclude onboard services that provide the same function as another less costly service (maybe there's a better solution to the cooling problem). I think this approach would be more productive than most of the contributions so far._"
> ...


I never passed judgment on A/C, I just proposed a non-anecdotal, informed method of evaluating it. And I never claimed that the value of A/C at 49° north is the same as it is in the tropics.

And FYI, there's plenty of heat in the summer up here, but it is generally a dry heat. I have abandoned cruises in 40°C (104°F). Brush fires are as big a problem here as in southern California.


----------



## Canuckster (Feb 15, 2010)

*Love the A/C*

Love the A/C ! Due to sleep apnea and the CPAP machine I need to sleep, this is the difference between 8 hours of solid sleep or 1 hour on and off because of the hot air forced down my throat !


----------



## ROSA (Oct 22, 2009)

We use the A/C only at the dock, and only on those still, humid, August/September days here on the Gulf Coast. When we are out there away from the dock we use only the wind scoop. Would never use a generator, as it is offensive to others, and flies in the face of true escape. No fans either for us. We try to keep it simple and basic.


----------



## darknetone (Jul 13, 2010)

My 2 cents... maybe less with inflation... I don't believe A/C, Heat or anything as corrupted or ruined us, as I believe no object has that power. Now people themselves do have that power. An example poster mentioned that A/C keep people off the their stoops and that they no longer talk to their neighbors, well actually the A/C did not do anything other than keeping the house cool, it was the people who decided to go back in where it is cooler. The outside didn't change the could have remained outside to associate with their neighbors. Objects are not bad or good nor can they control a persons behavior, ultimately people need take responsibility and recognitions for their own actions. And finally I must say your way is not right or wrong, it is just different perhaps. - OK I'm done now.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

dark- 
"An example poster mentioned that A/C keep people off the their stoops and that they no longer talk to their neighbors,...people who decided to go back in where it is cooler."
Don't listen to that. Those are only the cheap bahstads who wouldn't spring for putting up a dome and air conditioning the whole town. Real neighborly folks just air condition the whole town, another public service like paved streets and public light posts, don't you know?

While the dome is under construction, you can always go to a movie theatre, or the bowling alley, both of which of course have that marvelous new air condiitoning for your convenience and pleasure.<G>


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

*A/C Means more sailing*

My wife likes having the comfort of A/C. If that makes her happy on the sail, it is worth it. She's happy and I get to do something I love. What's wrong with that?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

my two cents,i don't like aircons nor especially generators jeez i don't even have a fan on my boat but i would surely understand the people who do,also i might add probably the reason more members don't post more often is because because of some arrogant overbearing members who insist on monopolizing almost every post in a very disrespectful manner


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

This is a really interesting thread!!!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I am personally of the opinion that the two most Evil things ever invented by mankind are the air conditioner and the automatic transmission. Hate 'em both.

But even _I_ am ready to close the windows and turn on the AC when it's time for bed, and the temperature and humidity are way up there. And even _I_ would not want to be messing with splashing and pulling our little stink boat with a vehicle with a manual transmission.

That being said... Somehow AC on a sailboat just seems Wrong, somehow . Maybe if we had a much bigger sailboat...?

Jim


----------



## Canuckster (Feb 15, 2010)

BEAT THE HEAT WITH A/C !
I agree 100% with the majority that air conditioning is extreme in most cases "BUT" there is the odd exception or reasoning as to why ( in my case anyhow ) its required. Three years ago at 49 years old, I had a heart attack and had three stents placed . After a year or so, I was complaining of shortness of breath, so I went for further testing and was diagnosed with severe COPD with a lung capacity at 30 %. The humidity in Southern Ontario is extreme this year, and as one could imagine, it feels as though I have a 50 pound bag of concrete resting on my chest making it difficult to breathe.
As I love to sail, I made a choice to add air, rather than buy a "stink boat".
I only hope people would not judge others with a "legitimate disability" based on first appearance rather than ignorance.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay, been reading the thread...so far I like chef2sails post #4 best, its funny as #@*^ 

Bljones...thanks for starting such an entertaining thread...I need a good chuckle every once and a while...LMFAO!!!

This may top the flag thread?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> They have AC on boats?


:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

twinsdad said:


> My wife likes having the comfort of A/C. If that makes her happy on the sail, it is worth it. She's happy and I get to do something I love. What's wrong with that?


There you go...blame the wife  :laugher  :laugher  :laugher


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

twinsdad said:


> My wife likes having the comfort of A/C. If that makes her happy on the sail, it is worth it. She's happy and I get to do something I love. What's wrong with that?


Come on, man up, you like it too!?  :laugher  :laugher  :laugher


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

RhythmDoctor said:


>


Makes me wanna get a top hat, that thing is wicked cool!!!!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

LMAO...

South Coast Ontario...now thats funny!!!


----------



## twinsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

T37, She insisted on two things -- flushing head and AC. I'm sure I will enjoy the AC too (getting the boat in about three weeks). Anyway, I go with what works. I lived weekends on a boat for a long time with no AC and I was fine, but if the AC makes her more comfortable (and yes I will be too), then that works for me. Besides, I think the kids will like it too. We actually are only going to have it in one of the two hulls of the catamaran.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Chef, it's geographically and cartographically accurate. I may be north of you, but I am southwest of Mainesail. Besides, it's what the local tourism office has dubbed this region- maybe it makes everybody feel better about winter.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Don't mind me today, or any other for that matter...the "earthquake" we had this morning woke me up waay too early


----------

